# All about brushes



## frine

Hello, I am here to find out about horse brushes. It's not possible to come across them in shops very easily, so I need advice form people who know who've actually handled them.


----------



## lostastirrup

Natural bristles are best for maintaining the oils in the coat. Eventually you will acquire such a large amount of them that they will show up in odd places (read: glove box) and you won't be surprised.


----------



## Cedar & Salty

I like this topic. I have cheap, mismatched brushes. I'd like to have a nice set for each of my boys eventually.


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh boy, brushes! That is one of my weaknesses!  

I can't stand mediocre brushes and have actually 2 sets: One in the barn and one in the trailer... Now that they came out with a set in teal I am trying to justify a third set :rofl: :biggrin:



Ok, ok, I admit, I am a _complete_ brush snob and only use Haas brushes  But in my defense: My oldest Haas body brush is at least 30 years old, gets used (and washed!) all the time and only shows it's age by the fact that the color on the backing is slowly coming off... So yes, they cost a little more initially, but they last!


----------



## trailhorserider

SwissMiss said:


> Oh boy, brushes! That is one of my weaknesses!
> 
> I can't stand mediocre brushes and have actually 2 sets: One in the barn and one in the trailer... Now that they came out with a set in teal I am trying to justify a third set :rofl: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, I admit, I am a _complete_ brush snob and only use Haas brushes  But in my defense: My oldest Haas body brush is at least 30 years old, gets used (and washed!) all the time and only shows it's age by the fact that the color on the backing is slowly coming off... So yes, they cost a little more initially, but they last!



I had never heard of Haas so I looked them up. They have some expensive brushes but they also have a lot of synthetic brushes that don't seem to be priced more than what is at my local tack shop. I am always on the hunt for a stiff body brush that I actually like! So are their cheaper brushes good as well? I kind of like the looks of this one: :smile:



https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Haas_Diamond_Wurzel_Stiff_Body_Brush/descpage-HDWB.html


----------



## SwissMiss

trailhorserider said:


> I had never heard of Haas so I looked them up. They have some expensive brushes but they also have a lot of synthetic brushes that don't seem to be priced more than what is at my local tack shop. I am always on the hunt for a stiff body brush that I actually like! So are their cheaper brushes good as well? I kind of like the looks of this one: :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Haas_Diamond_Wurzel_Stiff_Body_Brush/descpage-HDWB.html


I actually have that one :biggrin: It is not super stiff and due to the shape of it, you can't really use it as a flick brush. However, I use it after currying, and it removes a ton of dirt. If I have enough time, I follow up with a regular body brush, the gloss brush and then the diva :Angel2:



If you prefer a more flick-brush type, this one works very well (even though it is a mane brush)
https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Haa...nthetic_Bristle_Mane_Brush/descpage-HMGB.html


or the same in a body brush: https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Haas_Brenig_Madoc_Versatile_Grooming_Brush/descpage-HBMV.html


My old brush is one of their horse-hair body brushes, and I don't think it lost any of its bristles...


----------



## trailhorserider

SwissMiss said:


> I actually have that one :biggrin: It is not super stiff and due to the shape of it, you can't really use it as a flick brush. However, I use it after currying, and it removes a ton of dirt. If I have enough time, I follow up with a regular body brush, the gloss brush and then the diva :Angel2:
> 
> 
> 
> If you prefer a more flick-brush type, this one works very well (even though it is a mane brush)
> https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Haa...nthetic_Bristle_Mane_Brush/descpage-HMGB.html
> 
> 
> or the same in a body brush: https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Haas_Brenig_Madoc_Versatile_Grooming_Brush/descpage-HBMV.html
> 
> 
> My old brush is one of their horse-hair body brushes, and I don't think it lost any of its bristles...



I actually like something pretty stiff that will get off dried sweat and dirt. My main tool is a metal curry, so I guess I'm not too sophisticated. :lol: I used the metal curry all winter. But for summer I like a stiffer brush for dried sweat since the curry is a little aggressive for a summer coat. I actually like a brush like this except the bristle start breaking off almost immediately. So I guess I want a brush in this style but with synthetic bristles. 

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/90-classic-brush



I have a Wahl stiff body brush and the bristles are great, but I don't like the skinny shape. Maybe I will get used to it as I just bought it and have only used it a few times : https://www.jefferspet.com/products...MIsefYlbSc4AIViCCtBh1ZlAuBEAQYAiABEgK1OPD_BwE


So I think I want the shape of the top brush but with stiff, synthetic bristles of the Wahl brush.


----------



## SueC

@SwissMiss, you are corrupting me! :Angel: I like the natural bristle brushes in the Haas range, having just looked. Only thing is... brushing a horse with a horsehair brush, isn't that a bit like cannibalism? ;-)

My natural bristle brushes (pig bristles mostly) with wooden backs have all lasted well, and I don't know what brand they are. I have a super-soft rubber curry comb, the type with concentric ovals, which I've had over 35 years and, when it broke at the handle, I simply superglued the handle back to the body five years ago! 

My long-handled shower brush (human use) has pig bristles too, and feels wonderful for back scratching.  (...and it didn't come from the horse equipment shop!)

These things last so much longer than most synthetics will, and feel nicer on the skin, and can be composted or used in your wood stove at end of life (none of mine have died yet), instead of putting another piece of plastic in landfill that'll still be there in one thousand years...


----------



## SwissMiss

SueC said:


> @*SwissMiss* , you are corrupting me! :Angel: I like the natural bristle brushes in the Haas range, having just looked. Only thing is... brushing a horse with a horsehair brush, isn't that a bit like cannibalism? ;-)



:rofl: They also have a line with pig bristles :wink:
I would rather not have the resin backs, but I can understand their reasoning why. But I also have one with a leather back


----------



## QtrBel

I have to wonder about this post as the OP has another thread specifically looking for horse bristle brushes to brush dandruff off her wool coat.


----------



## greentree

trailhorserider said:


> I actually like something pretty stiff that will get off dried sweat and dirt. My main tool is a metal curry, so I guess I'm not too sophisticated. :lol: I used the metal curry all winter. But for summer I like a stiffer brush for dried sweat since the curry is a little aggressive for a summer coat. I actually like a brush like this except the bristle start breaking off almost immediately. So I guess I want a brush in this style but with synthetic bristles.
> 
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/90-classic-brush
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Wahl stiff body brush and the bristles are great, but I don't like the skinny shape. Maybe I will get used to it as I just bought it and have only used it a few times : https://www.jefferspet.com/products...MIsefYlbSc4AIViCCtBh1ZlAuBEAQYAiABEgK1OPD_BwE
> 
> 
> So I think I want the shape of the top brush but with stiff, synthetic bristles of the Wahl brush.


LOL....I found this Wahl brush bundled with a mane and tail brush in the clearance bin at TSC..and I was going to suggest it as my new favorite!! I LOVE the shape, as those oval brushes with handles (like the beautiful Haas..) have always been difficult for me to handle🤷🏻*♀ My horses are SO dirty right now (caked, some of them head to tail, with barely an inch of hair showing) that using a Natural bristle (short of porcupine quills!,)is futile, and using an expensive brush is like hiring Michaelangelo to paint over graffiti!!!

I used to LOVE the rice fiber brushes for a natural stiff brush, but they USED to come on a rubber back, and before they were used, they were soaked overnight and dried to set the fibers in the back and make them less prone to breakage. Now, they come in a wooden back, and that will break in two if soaked, so the fiber breaks off until there is only a center section. I still use it....I don’t know how old it is. I never through anything away. LOL.

For horses that are showing, so clean, and need to shine, The natural bristles superior. They need to be densely packed in the back, because a thin brush is useless.


----------



## SwissMiss

I have one of those skinny, soft Oster brushes... My hands cramp after using it - who wants it? :biggrin:


----------



## lostastirrup

I once bought a nice pig bristle brush for someone as a wedding present. It was "for the groom" I thought I was funny.


----------



## QtrBel

Those Oster brushes that have the large end and skinny middle are awkward and make my hands cramp too. 



Lostastirrup - great idea fro a groom's present.


----------



## greentree

trailhorserider said:


> I actually like something pretty stiff that will get off dried sweat and dirt. My main tool is a metal curry, so I guess I'm not too sophisticated. :lol: I used the metal curry all winter. But for summer I like a stiffer brush for dried sweat since the curry is a little aggressive for a summer coat. I actually like a brush like this except the bristle start breaking off almost immediately. So I guess I want a brush in this style but with synthetic bristles.
> 
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/90-classic-brush
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Wahl stiff body brush and the bristles are great, but I don't like the skinny shape. Maybe I will get used to it as I just bought it and have only used it a few times : https://www.jefferspet.com/products...MIsefYlbSc4AIViCCtBh1ZlAuBEAQYAiABEgK1OPD_BwE
> 
> 
> So I think I want the shape of the top brush but with stiff, synthetic bristles of the Wahl brush.





lostastirrup said:


> I once bought a nice pig bristle brush for someone as a wedding present. It was "for the groom" I thought I was funny.


When we were driving in shows, DH saw the “Groom” shirt in a shop, and had a matching “Whip” one made for me!! I’m sure the shop wondered....


----------



## COWCHICK77

I have wanted to splurge for a couple Haas brushes.

Agree with natural fiber over synthetic for the most part..
I have a couple of the rice root/fiber brushes and my horses dont like them so they pretty much scrub troughs and buckets now 

This winter I discovered these cheap little plastic brushes that come in a 3 pack for $10. I can't remember the maker Equiessnce? Equiessentials? Miricle mud brushes. (NOT the Roma ones, I dont like those) Pictured attached below. They get dried mud off and soft enough to use on the legs and face. 
Stilts has a big dent in his forehead and a use to a goat hair peanut brush to brush out the dent. Its sensitive and he dislikes his face being brushed but he will let me use this cheesy plastic brush to get the mud off his face. I have no idea why they like them.

For manes and tails I use a Wet Brush Pro Detangler. I started using this for myself rather than a wide tooth comb to detangle after washing my hair. I have hair down to hips and it tangles easily. This brush is amazing. I used to hate this style of brush because it is what my mom used on me when I was a kid but like this brand.
Bought one to use on the horses. Much better than any mane and tail brush I found.
I think it sells on Amazon for $7.75?


----------



## Knave

@COWCHICK77 gave me a set of those plastic brushes, and I absolutely love them!! Everyone loves them as far as the animals go, and the people are divided. My youngest also loves them, my oldest said she didn’t like them, but I saw she was trying them out again the other day and didn’t complain. I follow up with a soft flick brush that one of the girls won at a show. Amazing!

As far as the wet brush, I haven’t used one on the horses, but that’s all I am willing to use anymore on my own hair! I use the Oster main and tail brush because they seem to last better, but they are stiff and rough.


----------



## frine

I didn't realise that my other post had gone through.

I am actually looking to find out if a horse brush is good for brushing dandruff off of a jacket, and seem as though it's received no replies I suppose I would have more luck here.

I was interested in the following: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Horse-brus...TF8&qid=1546653229&sr=8-9&keywords=coat+brush


Any ideas?


----------



## trailhorserider

greentree said:


> LOL....I found this Wahl brush bundled with a mane and tail brush in the clearance bin at TSC..and I was going to suggest it as my new favorite!! I LOVE the shape, as those oval brushes with handles (like the beautiful Haas..) have always been difficult for me to handle🤷🏻*♀



I found mine on clearance at Tractor Supply too! I think I paid $5 for the set, the stiff body brush AND a mane/tail brush. Can't beat that! I have a few softer brushes that I never seem to use. But I am always looking for a decent stiff brush and I will use the mane/tail brushes too, so I couldn't pass up the bargain.


I guess there is probably a learning curve for how to hold the slender body brush. I don't have big hands by my fingers sort of go all the way over the brush and I seem to use my fingers to brush the horse along with the bristles.  So I think I need to pay attention to how to hold it....... obviously not the way that comes naturally for me!


The oval brushes with the handles seem to work well for me. :think:


The best body brush I own I found about 25 years ago at a yard sale, before I even owned a horse. The lady said she bought it for her dog but it looked unused. It's large, definitely a horse brush. It's got a wooden block body, leather hand strap and stiff synthetic bristles. I'm afraid to wash it because of the wood. But it's still going strong, dirt and all. I guess I am looking for a newer replacement for that brush and have never found one as good! I think it originally had a makers name on it but it wore off years ago.


----------



## SueC

I've washed wooden-backed brushes; generally they haven't cracked, but don't put them in the direct sun to dry, and also suspend the brush from the strap (e.g. washing line, shade) or dry it on a grid, so that the wood can dry on both sides at the same time - otherwise it may bend and crack. How well the wood holds up to washing also depends on the type of wood and its finish, and whether that finish has worn off. If the finish on the wood is one-sided, then the brush is likely to bend and crack during washing.


----------



## greentree

I used the Boarder Beast’s Oster brush on him this morning....you all are RIGHT! They are too narrow, and cramp the hands! I will stick with the mane and tail brush from them....


----------



## mslady254

horse grooming brushes <----click the link. These are my favorite, natural bristle brushes, every nice, a bit pricey but soooooo good. Love them.


----------



## jgnmoose

Get a good Curry Comb you enjoy using. 

I start brushing with one of these first, think it makes a difference in the appearance and comfort of the horse.


----------

